# Illustrator CS6 cannot export to Photoshop



## royboyz (Mar 2, 2017)

G'day,

This started happening a few days ago and is quite frustrating.

Up until then I could export to Photoshop CS6 with layers and editable type.

After whirring for a few minutes, I get the following message:

Photoshop file could not be saved. (As shown in attached screenshot.)

That's it, no error number or reason.

I'm asking here because Adobe's help doesn't seem very helpful these days.

macOS High Sierra 10.13.6
Mac mini Server (Late 2012)
2.3 GHz Intel Core i7

Any ideas?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Can you try with another file and rule out something in the file you are working on causing the problem?

If it does not work with any file you could try reinstalling CS6 if you still have the installers or try trashing the preference files for illustrator.


----------



## royboyz (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks. Tried it. Same result or rather, no result. Will trash prefs next.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Just curious, did you do any OS updates before this issue started happening?


----------



## royboyz (Mar 2, 2017)

Nope, been on High Sierra for quite a while.


----------



## royboyz (Mar 2, 2017)

Er, how does one trash prefs for Illustrator,


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

it is a bunch of keys you hold when you start up the app

On a PC, press "Alt-Control-Shift" and launch Illustrator, holding until you see the start-up screen appear, to clear all current personal settings. If you're on a Mac, hold "Option-Command-Shift" to delete your personal settings.

You will be prompted to make sure you do want to delete your settings. Hopefully this helps, if not I would say go the next route and completely uninstall CS6 and reload.


----------



## royboyz (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks wonderings, that worked.


----------

